# Moving to Madrid in March....



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello all, 

I am moving to Madrid in March to take a TEFL course with hopes of teaching English in Spain. I fell in love with the country in my undergrad years when I went as an exchange student in 1997. My ultimate goal is to start off teaching while I work on my travel-writing career. I wanted to just reach out and meet some people through here, to hopefully have a couple of connections before I get over there. 

I was in Madrid before, but only went on "vacation" during one of my school's breaks. I did love the city though and kept thinking to myself, "I could live here, easily." So, now, 12 years later, I am making the leap. I am leaving a job I hate to pursue my dreams. 

I am a very social person and love to meet new people and wondered if anyone on here was from Madrid or the surrounding area? I plan on traveling all around Spain as well as throughout Europe during my year (or more) abroad. 

I am just really looking to meet new people  Any other advice that you might be able to give about finding a place to live (I know about idealista.org) would also be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks and look forward to "meeting" you


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DinaM said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am moving to Madrid in March to take a TEFL course with hopes of teaching English in Spain. I fell in love with the country in my undergrad years when I went as an exchange student in 1997. My ultimate goal is to start off teaching while I work on my travel-writing career. I wanted to just reach out and meet some people through here, to hopefully have a couple of connections before I get over there.
> 
> ...


Hi!,
I'm an English teacher just outside of Madrid. I've been teaching in Spain for a long time now, so I may be able to help you on a couple of things. Have you read the "Teaching in Spain" sticky cos that's really got all the info in?
Where are you doing your course? Have they said anything about employment prospects after the course? Have they said anything about your papers seeing as your American and your situation is different from people in the EU??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi!,
> I'm an English teacher just outside of Madrid. I've been teaching in Spain for a long time now, so I may be able to help you on a couple of things. Have you read the "Teaching in Spain" sticky cos that's really got all the info in?
> Where are you doing your course? Have they said anything about employment prospects after the course? Have they said anything about your papers seeing as your American and your situation is different from people in the EU??


Just to reinforce what Pesky Wesky has said. If you don't have a passport from an EU country, you need a work permit, and none is issued for teaching English as there are plenty of British, Irish and other teachers looking for work who don't need a visa or work permit.
You can still do your TEFL course and find jobs in developing countries. You can do a limited amount of work while you are studying full-time, but getting a work permit and visa afterwards to stay on in Spain and work will be very, very difficult because the authorities want to safeguard jobs for locals and others entitled to work.


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi!,
> I'm an English teacher just outside of Madrid. I've been teaching in Spain for a long time now, so I may be able to help you on a couple of things. Have you read the "Teaching in Spain" sticky cos that's really got all the info in?
> Where are you doing your course? Have they said anything about employment prospects after the course? Have they said anything about your papers seeing as your American and your situation is different from people in the EU??


I am going through TTMadrid and I am already applying for my visa here, in the US. They actually have an awesome set-up and they guarantee you a job when you graduate. It is a month-long, intensive course and their program is highly respected throughout the country. I have spoken with a couple of the graduates and most are employed before they even finish the program. I then have to do a month long Spanish course, which gets me my visa for one year, which entitles me to work up to 20 hours plus then any private lessons I want to do. 

I would love to hear any advice you might have for someone who has never really taught before. I do also speak Spanish fluently, and not sure if that helps or not. 

I do understand that this is not going to be easy, and that's okay. I have worked in a job I hated for almost ten years with nothing more than a paycheck for compensation and I've had enough. I am looking for an experience that will challenge me and hopefully, make me a better person as a result. Not to mention, a fantastic country to do it all in  

Thank you for responding to my ad and I look forward to any other advice you might have for a "first-time" teacher  

Dina


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

DinaM said:


> I have spoken with a couple of the graduates and most are employed before they even finish the program. I then have to do a month long Spanish course, which gets me my visa for one year, which entitles me to work up to 20 hours plus then any private lessons I want to do.


So what you are getting isn't a proper work visa, entitling you to work full-time, but some kind of student/intern visa with limited work privileges. If that's what you want, fine. We are just pointing out that getting a regular work permit and visa for Spain for a US citizen is extremely difficult, and after your year, you will probably have to leave and seek opportunities elsewhere, such as Latin America, Asia etc. Even for locals and EU citizens, getting any kind of teaching job currently is fraught with difficulties, as schools just aren't recruiting, many are laying off staff or closing down. For them to employ a non-EU citizen as full teacher (not trainee/intern) means sponsoring you for a work visa, which just isn't sanctioned because of very high unemployment.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DinaM said:


> I am going through TTMadrid and I am already applying for my visa here, in the US. They actually have an awesome set-up and they guarantee you a job when you graduate. It is a month-long, intensive course and their program is highly respected throughout the country. I have spoken with a couple of the graduates and most are employed before they even finish the program. I then have to do a month long Spanish course, which gets me my visa for one year, which entitles me to work up to 20 hours plus then any private lessons I want to do.
> 
> I would love to hear any advice you might have for someone who has never really taught before. I do also speak Spanish fluently, and not sure if that helps or not.
> 
> ...


Have I understood this correctly??? TTMadrid are not only training you but guarantee you job at the end of it and your work visa ???? That seems a little too good to be true to me - altho I'm no expert??!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

jojo said:


> Have I understood this correctly??? TTMadrid are not only training you but guarantee you job at the end of it and your work visa ???? That seems a little too good to be true to me - altho I'm no expert??!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Hello Jo Jo... 

I would have thought so too, if I hadn't verified it myself. Trust me, I am not about to move to a foreign country and not have checked everything out. I think it may be easier because of the fact that I don't need a work visa because I will only be doing 20 hours of teaching. Keep in mind, teaching is also not my ultimate goal, travel-writing is. I am hoping to be either supplementing my income significantly by writing or to have that as my main source of income at the end of the year. It is a means-to-an-end for me. Feel free to check out TTMadrid's website at ttmadrid.com. 

Thanks so much and have a great day!


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

Joppa said:


> So what you are getting isn't a proper work visa, entitling you to work full-time, but some kind of student/intern visa with limited work privileges. If that's what you want, fine. We are just pointing out that getting a regular work permit and visa for Spain for a US citizen is extremely difficult, and after your year, you will probably have to leave and seek opportunities elsewhere, such as Latin America, Asia etc. Even for locals and EU citizens, getting any kind of teaching job currently is fraught with difficulties, as schools just aren't recruiting, many are laying off staff or closing down. For them to employ a non-EU citizen as full teacher (not trainee/intern) means sponsoring you for a work visa, which just isn't sanctioned because of very high unemployment.


Hello, 

It's understandable that if you're not a Spanish citizen that you would have difficulties getting a job in the current economy; frankly, it's even expected. 

I apologize if my post was misconstrued in any way, I was simply looking to meet new people in the Madrid area. I am going over not knowing anyone and thought it might be great to make a few connections before I go. Perhaps this is not the correct place in which to do that, please accept my sincerest apologies. 

Dina


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking at their sleek website, while they go on and on about their wonderful training and satisfied clients, they say nothing about work visa requirement for non-EU citizens and how they help you obtain one for teaching in Spain. So after your month's training and a year's apprenticeship/internship, you are on your own and need to look for job opportunities outside of Spain. I'm not saying they aren't legit or their course is no good; but just don't assume that after your training, you can magically bypass visa requirement to live and work in Spain as long as you want.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

DinaM said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's understandable that if you're not a Spanish citizen that you would have difficulties getting a job in the current economy; frankly, it's even expected.
> 
> I apologize if my post was misconstrued in any way, I was simply looking to meet new people in the Madrid area. I am going over not knowing anyone and thought it might be great to make a few connections before I go. Perhaps this is not the correct place in which to do that, please accept my sincerest apologies.


Not at all. I hope you can network with people in the Madrid area to help you settle into your new environment, and wish you every success.
I'm just trying to respond to your future plans in Spain, that your stay there is likely to be limited, and while I hope you get everything you are looking for, I don't want you to be under the impression that somehow you can stay and work in Spain indefinitely.


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Looking at their sleek website, while they go on and on about their wonderful training and satisfied clients, they say nothing about work visa requirement for non-EU citizens and how they help you obtain one for teaching in Spain. So after your month's training and a year's apprenticeship/internship, you are on your own and need to look for job opportunities outside of Spain. I'm not saying they aren't legit or their course is no good; but just don't assume that after your training, you can magically bypass visa requirement to live and work in Spain as long as you want.


Please see below message


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Not at all. I hope you can network with people in the Madrid area to help you settle into your new environment, and wish you every success.
> I'm just trying to respond to your future plans in Spain, that your stay there is likely to be limited, and while I hope you get everything you are looking for, I don't want you to be under the impression that somehow you can stay and work in Spain indefinitely.


Hello Joppa... 

I appreciate your concern. I am well aware that I can't stay there indefinitely and don't plan to. Writing is my real dream, the teaching is going to help supplement my income until I can make it become a full-time reality. I love Spain, but I really want to see the world. Writing will allow me to do that.... 

That said, I am ready for a challenge because finally, after so many years, I have a goal to work toward. I know there will be bumps in the road and I expect that. It's all part of the process...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DinaM said:


> Hello,
> 
> It's understandable that if you're not a Spanish citizen that you would have difficulties getting a job in the current economy; frankly, it's even expected.
> 
> ...


 No problems about posting on the forum, it's just that most people who come on here are looking for info and/ or advice and not contacting people. 

As Joppa says, the qualification that ttMadrid are offering is not an internationally recognised qualification like the CELTA and you need to be aware of that. From the website it looks like you get a well constructed course and as you're not interested in making a career of teaching it's probably going to be enough. I would wonder however what kind of salary you'll be making in the work that is offered when the course finishes and what the conditions will be.
By the way the three places in Madrid that offer the CELTA qualification are British Language Centre, Hyland and International House. I looked up the price at one of them and it was 1500€. I don't know if they offer all the support advertised by ttMadrid though, and I don't know if they will know what to do with Americans!! But you do get a qualification that will be recognised by any good school...
I hadn't heard about the 20 hours visa thing. Be sure of the conditions like if you can go out of the country or not.
Good Luck!


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> No problems about posting on the forum, it's just that most people who come on here are looking for info and/ or advice and not contacting people.
> 
> As Joppa says, the qualification that ttMadrid are offering is not an internationally recognised qualification like the CELTA and you need to be aware of that. From the website it looks like you get a well constructed course and as you're not interested in making a career of teaching it's probably going to be enough. I would wonder however what kind of salary you'll be making in the work that is offered when the course finishes and what the conditions will be.
> By the way the three places in Madrid that offer the CELTA qualification are British Language Centre, Hyland and International House. I looked up the price at one of them and it was 1500€. I don't know if they offer all the support advertised by ttMadrid though, and I don't know if they will know what to do with Americans!! But you do get a qualification that will be recognised by any good school...
> ...


Thank you!

I actually did look at the CELTA certification and it is undoubtedly top of the line as far as certification (along with Trinity, I believe). However, that looked to be more of an investment than I was willing to make, considering my circumstances. I am going to get a multiple entry visa so that I can both return to the US a couple of times as well as travel to other countries. 

Thank you for all of your help


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Regardless of what qualifications TT offer. First of all we cant really advertise their services on here and secondly, I have trouble believing they can guarantee any paid work at all for anyone!!!! Unless their fees are so high to the students that they are offering some kind of reimbursement as a way of "payment" Cos with the mass unemployment over here, I'd have thought that everyone - even the Spanish and bilinguals who live here would jump at the chance Or am I missing something??

Jo xxx


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

jojo said:


> Regardless of what qualifications TT offer. First of all we cant really advertise their services on here and secondly, I have trouble believing they can guarantee any paid work at all for anyone!!!! Unless their fees are so high to the students that they are offering some kind of reimbursement as a way of "payment" Cos with the mass unemployment over here, I'd have thought that everyone - even the Spanish and bilinguals who live here would jump at the chance Or am I missing something??
> 
> Jo xxx


I was not advertising at all, I am not sure where you got that from. I was simply informing someone of the program that I was using and I was in no way recommending someone else use it. Nobody seemed to believe me when I explained things to them, so I let them see for themself. Of course, no one has done as much research on the place as I have, even though they claim to know more about it. 

Secondly, believe what you want to believe. I have to say that I have been very put off by some of the comments made here, they have been quite rude, nasty even. If this is an exclusive group, then it should be advertised as such and require a private membership. It appears as though some people are almost adamant in the fact that they don't want anyone else teaching English as a foreign language-because that's definitely the vibe I am getting. Quite frankly, I am not sure if it's because I am American or not, but I have my suspicions.

I am a person who is very open to new experiences and meeting new people, and sometimes I forget that not everyone is like that, I want to thank you for reminding me. As a travel-writer, I will be sure to advise people NOT to use this website. 

I only joined this website a couple of days ago and my experience was overwhelmingly negative and I want to thank you for that. I certainly hope you are satisfied and at the end of the day, I am sure will find some sort of justification for treating a newcomer to the site this way.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

DinaM said:


> I was not advertising at all, I am not sure where you got that from. I was simply informing someone of the program that I was using and I was in no way recommending someone else use it. Nobody seemed to believe me when I explained things to them, so I let them see for themself. Of course, no one has done as much research on the place as I have, even though they claim to know more about it.
> 
> Secondly, believe what you want to believe. I have to say that I have been very put off by some of the comments made here, they have been quite rude, nasty even. If this is an exclusive group, then it should be advertised as such and require a private membership. It appears as though some people are almost adamant in the fact that they don't want anyone else teaching English as a foreign language-because that's definitely the vibe I am getting. Quite frankly, I am not sure if it's because I am American or not, but I have my suspicions.
> 
> ...


 oh dear up.s a daisy:tongue1:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DinaM said:


> I was not advertising at all, I am not sure where you got that from. I was simply informing someone of the program that I was using and I was in no way recommending someone else use it. Nobody seemed to believe me when I explained things to them, so I let them see for themself. Of course, no one has done as much research on the place as I have, even though they claim to know more about it.
> 
> Secondly, believe what you want to believe. I have to say that I have been very put off by some of the comments made here, they have been quite rude, nasty even. If this is an exclusive group, then it should be advertised as such and require a private membership. It appears as though some people are almost adamant in the fact that they don't want anyone else teaching English as a foreign language-because that's definitely the vibe I am getting. Quite frankly, I am not sure if it's because I am American or not, but I have my suspicions.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to be rude or negative, nor does it matter whether you're american. I'm simply questioning that any organisation can guarantee work when there are squillions of unemployed teachers of all nationalities and standards across Spain. I guess my worry is that its a con and if thats the case, I'd hate you or anyone else to be taken in by it. 

I would say that most of us who've moved to foreign countries and are now "expats" were and are open to new experiences - thats the whole point, but then thats the point of a forum such as this, to share the benefits and pitfalls - serious and overwhelming unemployment being on of the main pitfalls, hence, my suspicions and comments.

So dont take offence hun, we're not the enemy!

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Dina

bit sad if you take the huff. Your story I find very interesting and would love to hear your progress. Especially on the writing front as I have ambitions in that direction as well.

It would really be nice if you could be a little more tolerant of this place. I know it is annoying when people tell you how to suck eggs when you thought you made your position clear but equally you can cherry pick replies (ignoring others) as you choose. And some of the info might have real value.

It cannot be a surprise to you that many are sceptical that you have found employment (even part time and poorly paid) as they step over educated beggars on the Gran Via. But it is exactly that that could allow you to help others.

Finally I would say no one here was being anti-american IMHO. They are merely referring to the advantage citizens of member EU states have. There are many of your fellow citizens here.

So please reconsider. Happy New Year, Nigel


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Dina just to say I saw yr message but have no way to reply at the mo and now it has disappeared. But no doubt the mods will get me up and running soon.

Cheers


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Dina just to say I saw yr message but have no way to reply at the mo and now it has disappeared. But no doubt the mods will get me up and running soon.
> 
> Cheers


No problem, lol... If you need me to send it to you again, let me know and I will do so  Good luck!

Dina


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

DinaM said:


> No problem, lol... If you need me to send it to you again, let me know and I will do so  Good luck!
> 
> Dina


If you could resend that would be good. Unless you have received last nights diatribe??? This is horrible, 35 years in IT I cannot send a message :ranger:

Off for lane: now. Hasta pronto


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> If you could resend that would be good. Unless you have received last nights diatribe??? This is horrible, 35 years in IT I cannot send a message :ranger:
> 
> Off for lane: now. Hasta pronto


Hey Nigele, 

I sent the message again-twice, because it wasn't showing up as sent the first time. I have a feeling that it may take the system a little while to update and show that it was sent. Let me know if you receive it...

Have a great day!
Dina


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Dina,
I'm sure people weren't intending to be rude. This forum gets loads of enquiries from people, mainly Brits, who tell us they want to come over to live and work in Spain. Most of them have no idea how bad things are here at the present time and when we respond with a whole load of negatives we must seem a really miserable bunch who just want to keep the place to ourselves when all we are trying to do is to make people think before making what could be a terrible mistake.
Your situation is different, of course, as you are experienced and willing to be flexible, two huge advantages.
I have also, as a fully-qualified teacher, taught languages (French, German and TEFL) on and off for yonks, most recently in Prague. In that city there are very many language schools offering poor-quality courses with guaranteed jobs and many of them are either bogus or rip-offs. There are also many 'teachers' whose only qualification is that they are American or English and can speak the language....poorly.
Now it's obvious that you know what you are taking on as did I but when I was ready to move from the UK I welcomed every piece of information I could get from those on the ground and used my judgment as to which to follow.
I'm sure that's what posters on this thread have been trying to do.


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Hi Dina,
> I'm sure people weren't intending to be rude. This forum gets loads of enquiries from people, mainly Brits, who tell us they want to come over to live and work in Spain. Most of them have no idea how bad things are here at the present time and when we respond with a whole load of negatives we must seem a really miserable bunch who just want to keep the place to ourselves when all we are trying to do is to make people think before making what could be a terrible mistake.
> Your situation is different, of course, as you are experienced and willing to be flexible, two huge advantages.
> I have also, as a fully-qualified teacher, taught languages (French, German and TEFL) on and off for yonks, most recently in Prague. In that city there are very many language schools offering poor-quality courses with guaranteed jobs and many of them are either bogus or rip-offs. There are also many 'teachers' whose only qualification is that they are American or English and can speak the language....poorly.
> ...


Hello mrypg9!

Thank you for your great post! I am completely aware of the situation and had I not done research on the program, including speaking with graduates who are now employed, I would most likely be very doubtful as well. In a way, if things are difficult, it will provide me with greater motivation to focus on my writing. Spain is a stepping stone for me, a much-needed change of environment. It is a great country (as you are well aware) and can't wait to get over there. I am prepared financially to deal with what comes my way... 

Thank you so much for your help!
dina


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

DinaM said:


> Hello mrypg9!
> 
> Thank you for your great post! I am completely aware of the situation and had I not done research on the program, including speaking with graduates who are now employed, I would most likely be very doubtful as well. In a way, if things are difficult, it will provide me with greater motivation to focus on my writing. Spain is a stepping stone for me, a much-needed change of environment. It is a great country (as you are well aware) and can't wait to get over there. I am prepared financially to deal with what comes my way...
> 
> ...


You're welcome! I am no great enthusiast for the policies of past U.S. Governments or my own for that matter but I have visited the U.S. many times and just love New York! 
Most Europeans are smart enough to distinguish citizens of any country from their Governments or regimes and I'm sure you will receive a warm welcome in Spain and be judged for what kind of person you are not whose passport you carry.
Incidentally, have you thought of including Prague in your travels, if of course you haven't visited already?
It's a great place to live and work for a short time - maybe longer for some folks.


----------



## DinaM (Dec 24, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> You're welcome! I am no great enthusiast for the policies of past U.S. Governments or my own for that matter but I have visited the U.S. many times and just love New York!
> Most Europeans are smart enough to distinguish citizens of any country from their Governments or regimes and I'm sure you will receive a warm welcome in Spain and be judged for what kind of person you are not whose passport you carry.
> Incidentally, have you thought of including Prague in your travels, if of course you haven't visited already?
> It's a great place to live and work for a short time - maybe longer for some folks.


It's interesting that you say that because I was checking that out as a potential site to teach English, but when I did a little more research, I didn't think it would be a good fit. That said however, it is not out of the question for me to visit there or, even as you mentioned, live there for a short period. I want to live a bunch of different places because it gives you an even broader perspective on life. Any info/suggestions you might be able to provide me about Prague would be greatly appreciated!

I am also looking into learning new languages, I would like to pick up at least another two. The two languages I am considering are French and Italian. I speak English and Spanish now and have found being bilingual to be a tremendous asset, both personally and professionally. 

Thanks so much for your help!
Dina


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

DinaM said:


> It's interesting that you say that because I was checking that out as a potential site to teach English, but when I did a little more research, I didn't think it would be a good fit. That said however, it is not out of the question for me to visit there or, even as you mentioned, live there for a short period. I want to live a bunch of different places because it gives you an even broader perspective on life. Any info/suggestions you might be able to provide me about Prague would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I am also looking into learning new languages, I would like to pick up at least another two. The two languages I am considering are French and Italian. I speak English and Spanish now and have found being bilingual to be a tremendous asset, both personally and professionally.
> 
> ...


Not really a good place to teach English because every English chav who visits Prague on a stag weekend and just can't get enough of the cheap beer and easy sex decides to be an 'English teacher' and is willing to 'work' for peanuts.
If you speak Spanish, Italian will come fairly easy as will French. All three are 'Romance' languages with roots in Latin, as I'm sure you know.
Czech is a Slavonic language and like Polish very hard to learn - noun endings are inflected.
But many people in Prague speak English of a kind and it is a 'must' on any grand tour of Europe.
If you ever need any lowdown on that city, feel free to p.m. me


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

DinaM said:


> It's interesting that you say that because I was checking that out as a potential site to teach English, but when I did a little more research, I didn't think it would be a good fit. That said however, it is not out of the question for me to visit there or, even as you mentioned, live there for a short period. I want to live a bunch of different places because it gives you an even broader perspective on life. Any info/suggestions you might be able to provide me about Prague would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I am also looking into learning new languages, I would like to pick up at least another two. The two languages I am considering are French and Italian. I speak English and Spanish now and have found being bilingual to be a tremendous asset, both personally and professionally.
> 
> ...


You mentioned in one of your posts that you thought that a negative tone of some of the replies may have something to do with you being an American. Nothing against you personally, or your country as such (unlike some people no doubt), but what is perceived as negative is a reflection of peculiar difficulty you'll face just about anywhere in Europe today because of not being a citizen of the European Union country or others that belong to EEA (Norway, Iceland etc) and Switzerland (which has bilateral treaties with EU/EEA). Your difficulty is shared by Australians, New Zealanders, Canadians, South Africans etc. When it comes to get a job as a teacher, even those English stag-nighters more drawn to Prague by cheap alcohol than cultural or educational reasons get priority ahead of you, because they have the right to live and work there without any permit or visa, while you, and other non-EU citizens, will have to jump through hoops, and often find it just about impossible to get the right papers. It's terribly frustrating for someone who has invested money and efforts to get the right qualification and gone with the right intentions, only to be rebuffed by EU rules putting you at the bottom of the pile for jobs and opportunities, but _c'est la vie_. If it's any consolation, Europeans find the immigration barriers in US just as high and frustrating. But if there is a will, there is a way, so it's worth persevering. If you do get a long-stay visa for one of Schengen countries, that entitles you to travel (but not to work) in any other Schengen states as long as your visa remains valid (officially it's 90-in-180 days but nobody cares if you have the right visa), which still gives you tremendous opportunities to rub shoulders with new cultures and languages.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Joppa said:


> You mentioned in one of your posts that you thought that a negative tone of some of the replies may have something to do with you being an American. Nothing against you personally, or your country as such (unlike some people no doubt), but what is perceived as negative is a reflection of peculiar difficulty you'll face just about anywhere in Europe today because of not being a citizen of the European Union country or others that belong to EEA (Norway, Iceland etc) and Switzerland (which has bilateral treaties with EU/EEA). Your difficulty is shared by Australians, New Zealanders, Canadians, South Africans etc. When it comes to get a job as a teacher, even those English stag-nighters more drawn to Prague by cheap alcohol than cultural or educational reasons get priority ahead of you, because they have the right to live and work there without any permit or visa, while you, and other non-EU citizens, will have to jump through hoops, and often find it just about impossible to get the right papers. It's terribly frustrating for someone who has invested money and efforts to get the right qualification and gone with the right intentions, only to be rebuffed by EU rules putting you at the bottom of the pile for jobs and opportunities, but _c'est la vie_. If it's any consolation, Europeans find the immigration barriers in US just as high and frustrating. But if there is a will, there is a way, so it's worth persevering. If you do get a long-stay visa for one of Schengen countries, that entitles you to travel (but not to work) in any other Schengen states as long as your visa remains valid (officially it's 90-in-180 days but nobody cares if you have the right visa), which still gives you tremendous opportunities to rub shoulders with new cultures and languages.


Yes, I forgot to mention Schengen with its strict new requirements for non-EU nationals.
American friends in Prague who were used to hopping over the border to Germany or Austria every year could no longer do that and most had to go back to the U.S. and apply for new visas or work permits.
The Czechs do actually care about overstayers and were beginning to deport some, including U.S. citizens who just couldn't believe this could happen to them


----------

